# where to buy HO T5s



## NEKvt (Apr 14, 2007)

So I am thinking about buying a Nova Extreme 18'' 2x20w fixture for my 10g tank. What I am wondering is can I get the high output T5 bulbs at a Home Depot, or a local lighting store or will I have to order them online from specialty dealers? I know you can buy standard fluorescents at HD or other shops but don't remember seeing HO bulbs. Thanks


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

The big box hardware stores don't carry T5 HO, and the only one that carries straight T5 tubes (Lowe's) had a really lame 3500K spectrum.

Online one place to check out is reekgeek. I'd also like to know of other good places to order such tubes online.


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

I get mine from aquacave.com


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/NavResults.cfm?N=2004+113907

DJ


----------



## NEKvt (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks all, I finally made it to a home depot today, and saw that they didn't have HO T5's. Seemed like a pain to have to order online. Stopped in a new fish store in the town I am moving to, they are reef specific (oddly as it is northern Vermont) but sold HO T5s so I think I will be picking up a HO T5 system. My plants will appreciate it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup, good fish shops are the only local place that I've found them. You can also find decent bulbs at some hydroponics stores. Otherwise online is the place to go. I'm trying the Giessemann Midday bulbs right now myself and I'm quite impressed so far.


----------



## reiverix (Mar 24, 2005)

I use the Giessemanns too. Surprisingly white for 6000K.

http://www.specialty-lights.com/531030.html


----------



## mpe1329 (Sep 1, 2007)

dapellegrini said:


> I get mine from aquacave.com


I'm thinking of ordering a CO2 system from Aquacave.com and noticed you've used them. Are you reasonably satisfied with them?

Thanks,

Mike


----------

